# Internet is slow- virus problem?



## lubudabomb (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello everybody, recently my overall internet is slower than usual. I was wondering if it was spyware and viruses that could be causing this. If anyone could check the HJT log and give me any feedback or information, that would really help me alot. Thanks in advance.

I have attached my hijackit log below.

*********************************************************

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:11:06 PM, on 30/07/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDCountdown\LCDCountdown.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDPop3\LCDPOP3.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta World English Dictionary 2001 - WE\QSHLFED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LGDCore] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe" /SHOWHIDE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LCDMon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quick Shelf.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickDefine - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EDDEFINE.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickTranslate - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EDTRANS.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Researcher - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EROProj.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/MT...sienna/key_features/int360.html?noreloadredir
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1147769484531
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## met3ora (Sep 5, 2005)

I didn't look at your log, but your internet can be slowed for a number of reasons. BitTorrent, if you use it, slows down your internet a whole lot. There's always mal/spy/adware, others on your network, or even just your ISP being bad.

If you want to rule out any kind of -ware, then you should try, perhaps, connecting a different computer to your connection and seeing if it goes any faster. Now, another computer might not be available, so that's not always a good option, but it's easy and will find it if the problem is related to your computer, or to your ISP.


----------



## lubudabomb (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.

I do not use p2p networking and i called my ISP provider. They said that there was no problem with their systems. Also, I don't have another computer to check the internet. 

If someone could check my log for any viruses or spywares, as I think it might be the cause for the recent Internet connection.

Thank you again


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

To quantify your speed, go to www.dslreports.com/speedtest

You will have to wait for a moderator, administrator or someone else authorized to assist with malware.

Boot to "safe mode with networking" if you have high speed internet connectivity & use ethernet. After re-starting the PC, tap the F8 key once a second. When the black screen with white text appears, use your up / down arrow keys to select / highlight "safe mode with networking". Press "enter" on your keyboard. 
Enter a password to access Windows, if necessary. 
Left click on the "yes" button when you are informed that Windows is running in "safe mode". Test your internet connection.

Sincerely, 
RF123


----------



## lubudabomb (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. But, I'll wait for a moderator to check my HJT log for any abnormalities or problems within my computer. Very much appreciated.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

bump


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

I don't see anything terribly bad that would account for that. Have you recently installed any new software such as the Zone Alarm firewall?

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and remove:

*Viewpoint*

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

* 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE

O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/MTS...?noreloadredir
*


----------



## lubudabomb (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I have uninstalled Viewpoint and fixed the other two entries. I just update my Zonealarm yesterday. I didn't have any problems when I had Zonealarm before just until recently. I have posted my log after I fix the two entries.

*********************************************************
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:52:08 PM, on 1/08/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDCountdown\LCDCountdown.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDPop3\LCDPOP3.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta World English Dictionary 2001 - WE\QSHLFED.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LGDCore] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe" /SHOWHIDE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LCDMon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quick Shelf.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickDefine - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EDDEFINE.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickTranslate - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EDTRANS.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Researcher - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EROProj.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1147769484531
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We can dig a little deeper to see if there's anything not showing in the HijackThis log.

Download the trial version of *Ewido Anti-spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop. When the trial period expires it becomes freeware with reduced functions but still worth keeping.


Once you have downloaded Ewido Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run Ewido and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*"
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close Ewido Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.


Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode* now. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter.
*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while Ewido is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
Launch Ewido Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
Ewido will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close Ewido and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the Ewido and Panda scans.*


----------



## lubudabomb (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you for your response. I did what you told me, scanning using Ewido then using Panda's Active Scan and then getting another HJT log. I also have a stupid question: Once the scanner quarantines the infected files do I need to delete them?

I have posted the Ewido results, the Panda Active Scan results and the new HJT log file respectively, for your analysis. Please advise what I should do next. Thank you for all your help.

*********************************************************
---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	5:07:26 PM 2/08/2006

+ Scan result:

C:\WINDOWS\NDNuninstall7_22.exe -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKU\S-1-5-21-2052111302-1035525444-839522115-1003\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{BE2ED590-CA49-46B5-8CCE-244FB2E0D1AA} -> Adware.WebDir : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\actskn45.ocx -> Downloader.IstBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0D2FC5EJ\popup[1].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\5HU02H9T\popup[1].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\G96N0P23\popup[1].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\G96N0P23\popup[2].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OX67WTQV\popup[1].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OX67WTQV\popup[2].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S5MB4LEN\popup[2].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S5MB4LEN\popup[3].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SLMV4T6V\popup[1].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\UZI1T3MW\popup[1].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\X7HN1TCD\popup[1].htm -> Hijacker.Agent.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.27:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.33:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.36:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.82:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.83:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.84:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.96:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.10:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.64:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.65:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.67:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.68:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.69:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.70:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.75:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.76:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.87:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.88:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.89:C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\07v2vgw5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end

*********************************************************

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
*********************************************************

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:40:36 PM, on 2/08/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDCountdown\LCDCountdown.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDPop3\LCDPOP3.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta World English Dictionary 2001 - WE\QSHLFED.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LGDCore] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe" /SHOWHIDE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LCDMon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quick Shelf.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickDefine - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EDDEFINE.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickTranslate - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EDTRANS.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Researcher - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EROProj.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1147769484531
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *WinPFind*
*Right Click* the Zip Folder and Select "*Extract All*"
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the *Desktop*
Dont do anything with it yet!

*Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

Reboot into Safe Mode.

Double click *WinPFind.exe*
Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient and let it complete.*

Reboot back to Normal Mode!


Go to the *WinPFind folder*
Locate *WinPFind.txt*
Copy and paste WinPFind.txt in your next post here please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing thread due to lack of activity. If you need it reopened, please PM a Moderator.


----------

